# **Southerness UPDATE PLEASE READ***



## Jacko_G (Mar 17, 2020)

I've been emailed by the club secretary today advising me that the clubhouse will be shut and not open.

The course at this time will be fully open and accessible. 

Can people please indicate their thoughts and initial inclination to travel and play. PM is fine if people don't want to reply to all.

Started a separate thread in case anyone misses it in the original thread.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2020)

all down to acom for me, Wife was going to come as well and take Rupert for a walk, while we play... might have to rethink that though, still intend to come, but will be guided by group dec


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2020)

Long way to travel there, play and travel home again with nothing to eat bar what you can cram in your golf bag.

Undecided for the moment, will see what the majority think.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 17, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Long way to travel there, play and travel home again with nothing to eat bar what you can cram in your golf bag.

Undecided for the moment, will see what the majority think.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, can you let me know by Friday please so I can see what Southerness intend to do re deposits etc.

Presently I'm happy to travel but I guess in the current climate it may be best to adhere to government advice re traveling etc.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Ok, can you let me know by Friday please so I can see what Southerness intend to do re deposits etc.

Presently I'm happy to travel but I guess in the current climate it may be best to adhere to government advice re traveling etc.
		
Click to expand...

At the moment, I would still be leaning towards travelling and playing but as you said, we will see if the official advice changes and what the majority wants to do.


----------



## casuk (Mar 17, 2020)

No change for me, if everyone else is playing count me in


----------



## bigslice (Mar 17, 2020)

Im still up for it, wasnt really travelling to see wit there clubhouse is like inside. Im there to play the course


----------



## casuk (Mar 17, 2020)

If a lot of courses are closed during this outbreak I might just go and play some as a freebie skip on like a teenager 🤐


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 18, 2020)

I have spoken to Southerness today and they are wanting full payment prior to play (fair enough) so that would need to be paid probably by middle of next week.

The government advice is still not to travel unless absolutely necessary, which in my opinion despite loving golf and Southerness I don't think a round of golf is absolutely necessary. My concern is that its a wet day with absolutely no changing facilities or even anywhere to get a cuppa/soup/bite to eat it'll be a long and miserable drive home, especially if you are driving back to Inverness.

I have asked about our deposit and will allow it to be carried on till the end of 2021 or refunded.

If people can have a think and update before Tuesday next week what they want to do.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			I have spoken to Southerness today and they are wanting full payment prior to play (fair enough) so that would need to be paid probably by middle of next week.

The government advice is still not to travel unless absolutely necessary, which in my opinion despite loving golf and Southerness I don't think a round of golf is absolutely necessary. My concern is that its a wet day with absolutely no changing facilities or even anywhere to get a cuppa/soup/bite to eat it'll be a long and miserable drive home, especially if you are driving back to Inverness.

I have asked about our deposit and will allow it to be carried on till the end of 2021 or refunded.

If people can have a think and update before Tuesday next week what they want to do.
		
Click to expand...

we were still looking at Acom for Irivine Sat night  and Southerness Sunday night, not booked anything yet, prob have to book early part of next week...

also been asked to take unpaid leave for the next month... but no idea why!!! as we still have flights and passengers, though the KLM Amsterdam is cancelled until 29th March

happy to wait till later in the year


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 18, 2020)

Should say that if one person wants a refund I'll be getting a full refund for everyone, won't be asking them to refund £10 or £20!

Cheers


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2020)

I would rather just go for a refund.  As you say, a round of golf hardly comes under "essential travel" and as things are changing hourly never mind daily just now, I wouldn't want to pay any more cash just now.

Let's pull the plug and sort something when everything is back to normal.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 18, 2020)

ger147 said:



			I would rather just go for a refund.  As you say, a round of golf hardly comes under "essential travel" and as things are changing hourly never mind daily just now, I wouldn't want to pay any more cash just now.

Let's pull the plug and sort something when everything is back to normal.
		
Click to expand...

Refund or wait till the winter rate kicks back in?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 18, 2020)

Would rather just go for a refund.


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm happy till the winter rate kicks in, but I'm with ger147 I think non-essential travel isn't wise. 
Btw thanks for making all these arrangements Jacko, it's turned into a monumental pain in the backside


----------



## bigslice (Mar 18, 2020)

HAppy to go with the flow as its a course i wud like to play ( as a potenial away course for me😊.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 18, 2020)

funkycoldmedina said:



			I'm happy till the winter rate kicks in, but I'm with ger147 I think non-essential travel isn't wise.
Btw thanks for making all these arrangements Jacko, it's turned into a monumental pain in the backside
		
Click to expand...

Ger wants a refund so I'll just ask for everyone's money back as I'm not going to ask for a single tenner refund. 

I'll get something arranged for Southerness again as it really is a great track and well worth the effort to go and play it.  Some tremendous golf holes and the food was decent last time I played so all in all it's a good day out.

I'll update when I speak to the secretary tomorrow.


----------



## casuk (Mar 19, 2020)

I might still go down and play anyway, if its closed I'll just walk on


----------



## ger147 (Mar 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Ger wants a refund so I'll just ask for everyone's money back as I'm not going to ask for a single tenner refund.

I'll get something arranged for Southerness again as it really is a great track and well worth the effort to go and play it.  Some tremendous golf holes and the food was decent last time I played so all in all it's a good day out.

I'll update when I speak to the secretary tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Any news re. the refund?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Any news re. the refund?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I spent your tenner. 🙄

As soon as I get it back I'll post however since you appear to be desperate send me your details just now and I'll sub you your ten spot back today.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2020)

PS

Given that the clubhouse is closed not sure if they'll still be monitoring emails are not on a daily basis.

Hopefully everyone else is okay with that. I'll update when I get the refund.

Many thanks for the patience.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2020)

i'll trust you with it Jacko...i won't even charge you much interest


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i'll trust you with it Jacko...i won't even charge you much interest

Click to expand...

Shhhhh - I've made 0.0004p of interest off that money while it's sitting in my offshore account, if you don't tell anyone I'll go halfers. 

😷


----------



## Captainron (Mar 23, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Any news re. the refund?
		
Click to expand...


@Jacko_G Put it all on black! 1 spin and cross your fingers.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah I spent your tenner. 🙄

As soon as I get it back I'll post however since you appear to be desperate send me your details just now and I'll sub you your ten spot back today.
		
Click to expand...

Was looking for an update you said you would give 5 days ago and silence since then.

You already have my details as I paid you directly via bank transfer 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm not going to do a "runner" will sort out ASAP.

Thanks


----------



## Captainron (Mar 23, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Was looking for an update you said you would give 5 days ago and silence since then.

You already have my details as I paid you directly via bank transfer 👍🏻👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious. All this over £10!?! He’s not going to skip the country and live it large off that is he. I also doubt that this is at the top of his to do list.

Seriously doubt any organisers of meets will think of having you along of you’re this much hard work.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2020)

Keep the money till whenever m8, its only a tenner.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2020)

Andy said:



			Keep the money till whenever m8, its only a tenner.
		
Click to expand...

or better still, give me Andy's and i'll look after it for him


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			or better still, give me Andy's and i'll look after it for him

Click to expand...

I'll need to dig a hole big enough for 2 😂 😂


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 23, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Are you serious. All this over £10!?! He’s not going to skip the country and live it large off that is he. I also doubt that this is at the top of his to do list.

Seriously doubt any organisers of meets will think of having you along of you’re this much hard work.
		
Click to expand...

Good job I don’t chase you for money like this 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Captainron (Mar 23, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good job I don’t chase you for money like this 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’m still negotiating a good rate with the World Bank.


----------



## bigslice (Mar 23, 2020)

No rush for deposit return, in light of our current circumstances i will double it and donate  money to my local foodbank. North Ayrshire Foodbank, there need is far greater than mine. Cheers for the effort in arranging this outing


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 23, 2020)

bigslice said:



			No rush for deposit return, in light of our current circumstances i will double it and donate  money to my local foodbank. North Ayrshire Foodbank, there need is far greater than mine. Cheers for the effort in arranging this outing
		
Click to expand...

It'll be rearranged in the future Big Chopper 😉

You may even find your golf clubs by then.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2020)

*****BREAKING NEWS*****

I HAVE AN EMAIL FROM SOUTHERNESS SAYING THEY'RE PROCESSING THE REFUND TODAY. 

HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T IMPACT TOO GREATLY ON ANYONE IF IT DOESN'T CLEAR/HIT TODAY.

(PS - I'm night shift tonight so won't send refunds until tomorrow afternoon if I don't get it today)

MANY THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE AND UNDERSTANDING.


----------



## Andy (Mar 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			*****BREAKING NEWS*****

I HAVE AN EMAIL FROM SOUTHERNESS SAYING THEY'RE PROCESSING THE REFUND TODAY. 

HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T IMPACT TOO GREATLY ON ANYONE IF IT DOESN'T CLEAR/HIT TODAY.

(PS - I'm night shift tonight so won't send refunds until tomorrow afternoon if I don't get it today)

MANY THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE AND UNDERSTANDING.
		
Click to expand...

Don't leave it too long, Ger will want interest.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2020)

Andy said:



			Don't leave it too long, Ger will want interest.
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂

Should I charge a handling and admin fee?


----------



## casuk (Mar 24, 2020)

[


Andy said:



			Don't leave it too long, Ger will want interest.
		
Click to expand...

Not just ger 😁


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 24, 2020)

casuk said:



			[

Not just ger 😁
		
Click to expand...

Aye you'll need it for a joining fee elsewhere when you get kicked out for playing golf tomorrow!!!

😷😉


----------



## casuk (Mar 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Aye you'll need it for a joining fee elsewhere when you get kicked out for playing golf tomorrow!!!

😷😉
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			😂😂😂

Should I charge a handling and admin fee?
		
Click to expand...

After bank charges are applied doesn't he owe you more money


----------



## bigslice (Mar 25, 2020)

sitting here with my fridge freezer full of grub, feeling a bit guilty but a wee donation to local foodbank has eased that slightly. They need it more than me👍
Ps im not Jesus😜


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 25, 2020)

I'll donate mine to my third tyre in two weeks. This time my car with a sidewall puncture after hitting a huge big foxtrot oscar pothole.


----------

